# Cat show in Ballyclare N.I



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi, i'm going to the GCCF Northern Ireland cat show in Ballyclare on saturday (06/03) and was wondering if anyone else is going or can offer me any advise? I am not bringing a cat, just going as a spectator. Thanks


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

What kind of advice are you looking for? I'm not going to this particular show but most GCCF shows are similar.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Most GCCF shows don't let the public in until around lunchtime - 12.30ish. Most exhibitors will be happy to chat with you and some may allow you to pet their cats but it would be handy to take a small pack of wet wipes if you do just to clean your hands inbetween petting various cats - just a health precaution for the cats.

Take some money - I'm sure there will be a few stalls that will tempt you to buy something nice for your fluffies! Let us know what you think of the show.


----------

